# 2012 Roubaix Expert/Pro Decision



## skinidipi (Aug 22, 2011)

I know how old reading some of these type of threads can be, but it's come time that I would be interested to hear some opinions. Unfortunately nobody has done this comparison yet. Hopefully this one can stay on topic.

Trying to decide between the Roubaix Expert, the Roubiax Pro SRAM, and the Roubaix ProDA. LBS has priced either of the two Pro's for 1000 bucks more than the Expert. I was a little surprised to hear the difference as I was expecting it to be higher, therefore making the Pro's a little more intriguing than they were at first.

I feel that the Ultegra stuff on the Expert is pretty bulletproof, but I like the function and feel of the hoods on the SRAM stuff better than Ultegra. I am somewhat fearful of the reliability/durability of the RED. I am also not looking for something that I will have to play with all the time to keep in adjustment. I have never had or ridden anything with Spesh's carbon crankset. From someone who has ridden it or been around it for some time I would like to know if it is any less durable or other pros/cons associated with it.

I know the wheels are a slight upgrade, but do they along with the SRAM, and the crankset make it worth the 1000 bucks? Then, if I could get the Pro DA for the same price, would I be silly not to take it?

I would like to try the Pro RED but dont want to regret it a year from now wishing I had my tried and true Ultegra crank and derailleurs back. I am very interested to hear back from some experienced people regarding the crankset. I'll be anxious to hear what you all think.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

skinidipi said:


> I know how old reading some of these type of threads can be, but it's come time that I would be interested to hear some opinions. Unfortunately nobody has done this comparison yet. Hopefully this one can stay on topic.
> 
> Trying to decide between the Roubaix Expert, the Roubiax Pro SRAM, and the Roubaix ProDA. LBS has priced either of the two Pro's for 1000 bucks more than the Expert. I was a little surprised to hear the difference as I was expecting it to be higher, therefore making the Pro's a little more intriguing than they were at first.
> 
> ...


Why would you be fearful of the reliability/durability of the RED??? 
I've been riding Sram since 2006 and have had zero problems.

I have a 2011 Pro Sram with the Specialized carbon crankset
and and it's an awesome bike, why buy and Expert if you can buy a PRO?
I was always told to buy the best bike you can't afford :thumbsup:


----------



## skinidipi (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it possible that buying the best bike you can afford isn't always the best decision for all people? If I can afford a Mc Laren Venge, does that mean that I should buy it no matter what my riding needs?

This isn't a bike I plan to ride for a year or two and then replace, I'm just not in that position. It is a bike I plan to have for many years and would like to have as trouble free as possible during that period. I am concerned that maybe the carbon crankset may not be as reliable or have the lifespan that the Ultegra may have. According to your post, you have maybe 1 year on your 2011 Spesh crankset depending on when you took delivery. While I completely appreciate your post, I would be even more grateful to hear from people who have even more time on them. 

I just want to get it right. I know there will always be a level of new product envy each year, I just want to get it right THIS year. I also realize that both Shimano and SRAM have their own fair share of problems and warranty claims. I can afford either and don't want to feel like I wasted my money 2 years down the road.


----------



## mazzmond (Jun 18, 2011)

I also own a 2011 Specialized Roubaix Pro Red that has about 3000 miles on it this year. Can't give you any long term durability reviews but the bike has been fantastic. I did buy the Pro over the expert specifically because I really like SRAM Red shifters far more than the dura ace or ultegra shifters (I have a bike with Dura Ace 7850 and much prefer SRAM Red but that's an entirely personal preference). I haven't had to really adjust it much at all this year. 

Sounds like you're very happy with Shimano so maybe go for the expert and maybe upgrade the wheels if you don't like them. That seems like the best bang for the buck and would have been the route I would have went if I wasn't specifically looking for the SRAM groupset. 

I see this year they have the Pro with the Ui2 and if that was available when I bought my 2011 I may have been tempted to go that route. 

I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

skinidipi said:


> *Is it possible that buying the best bike you can afford isn't always the best decision for all people?* If I can afford a Mc Laren Venge, does that mean that I should buy it no matter what my riding needs?
> 
> This isn't a bike I plan to ride for a year or two and then replace, I'm just not in that position. It is a bike I plan to have for many years and would like to have as trouble free as possible during that period. I am concerned that maybe the carbon crankset may not be as reliable or have the lifespan that the Ultegra may have. According to your post, you have maybe 1 year on your 2011 *Spesh crankset* depending on when you took delivery. While I completely appreciate your post,* I would be even more grateful to hear from people who have even more time on them. *
> 
> *I just want to get it right*. I know there will always be a level of new product envy each year, I just want to get it right THIS year. I also realize that both Shimano and SRAM have their own fair share of problems and warranty claims. I can afford either and don't want to feel like I wasted my money 2 years down the road.


Re: the first bold statement, I'd answer _absolutely_. I'm not saying this applies to you, but I think one of the most common mistakes people make is to either get the wrong bike (type and/ or geo) or focus too much on 'bang for the buck'. Through the years I've learned that a bike needs to suite my intended purposes, fit well and have gearing that suites my fitness level and terrain, so I proceed accordingly.

Re: the crankset issue, to be honest, it took Spec a number of years to get theirs right, so chances are good that if you get input from users with more time riding them it wouldn't be overwhelmingly positive. I think if you do a little research (here and elsewhere) you'll see that there were a number of problems from poor shifting performance to mechanical issues.

Here's my advice on the bikes. Except for BB's (threaded on the Expert versus OSBB on the Pro), they're the same framesets, so (IMO) the main differences are in groups and wheelsets. Personally, while I understand your curiosity to try SRAM and think they offer quality products, IME Ultegra is a tried and true, bulletproof groupset, so I don't see where the $1k price difference and minimal (if any) performance increase warrants going with the Pro.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

skinidipi said:


> Is it possible that buying the best bike you can afford isn't always the best decision for all people? If I can afford a Mc Laren Venge, does that mean that I should buy it no matter what my riding needs?
> 
> This isn't a bike I plan to ride for a year or two and then replace, I'm just not in that position. It is a bike I plan to have for many years and would like to have as trouble free as possible during that period. I am concerned that maybe the carbon crankset may not be as reliable or have the lifespan that the Ultegra may have. According to your post, you have maybe 1 year on your 2011 Spesh crankset depending on when you took delivery. While I completely appreciate your post, I would be even more grateful to hear from people who have even more time on them.
> 
> I just want to get it right. I know there will always be a level of new product envy each year, I just want to get it right THIS year. I also realize that both Shimano and SRAM have their own fair share of problems and warranty claims. I can afford either and don't want to feel like I wasted my money 2 years down the road.



I said buy the best bike you *can’t *afford - it was just a joke the manager at a LBS use to say to me.
Of course it does not make sense to purchase a McLaren Venge just because you can afford it if you
are not going to utilize it. I could have purchased the Sworks Roubaix but for me the Pro just made sense and is more bike than I’ll ever need. You said you like the function and feel of the hoods on the SRAM stuff better than Ultegra and so do I, so choosing the Red equipped Pro was a no brainer for me. After 4000 miles the shifting is still flawless and I’ve had no issues with the carbon crankset. I owned a 2007 Rival equipped Roubaix and have 2 other bikes with Roval wheels so durability of these components was never a question for me. I agree with PJ352, I don’t see where the $1k price difference and minimal (if any) performance increase warrants going with the Pro, but that’s your decision. They are both awesome bikes no matter which Roubaix you end up with. Good Luck!


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

i'm thinking about one of the lower level Roubaix's -- can you guys advise on what are the biggest differences (that matter) on the lower end ones .... and where in your opinion is the sweet spot for value for $? 
thanks

M.


----------



## carrock (Aug 10, 2009)

msg98 said:


> i'm thinking about one of the lower level Roubaix's -- can you guys advise on what are the biggest differences (that matter) on the lower end ones .... and where in your opinion is the sweet spot for value for $?
> thanks
> 
> M.


Roubaix Expert was always the best value

same frame as the pro with massive saving and only slightly lower spec group

Although in the UK the 2012 Roubaix Comp now has Ultegra group........


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

msg98 said:


> i'm thinking about one of the lower level Roubaix's -- can you guys advise on what are the biggest differences (that matter) on the lower end ones .... and where in your opinion is the sweet spot for value for $?
> thanks
> 
> M.


If by lower end you mean any models below the Expert, all share the same frameset, so it basically comes down to personal preferences in groups. IME differences in wheelsets are minor and matter less because they''re routinely swapped out fairly early on. 

From what I've read, the new Tiagra group is essentially the old (5600) 105 group. If that's the case, the Roubaix Compact would be my choice. The gearing is a little wide for my tastes, but that an easy (and cheap) fix. 

JMO, but at just under 4K for the Expert, I don't see a corresponding performance (or functional) gain compared to the lower end Roubaixs - or Tarmacs for that matter.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

I think you have two choices, and both involve spending $4000:

· Get the Expert, and use the change to get some DA 7900 C24 clinchers. Would roll very nicely and still has a great frame.
· Get the Pro w/ SRAM. 

See if you can get more time on both bikes. SRAM make good stuff—don't worry about reliability. I reckon an hour on each bike and you should be able to figure out what you want (at least as far as one could in such a period of time).


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

skinidipi said:


> I know how old reading some of these type of threads can be, but it's come time that I would be interested to hear some opinions. Unfortunately nobody has done this comparison yet. Hopefully this one can stay on topic.
> 
> Trying to decide between the Roubaix Expert, the Roubiax Pro SRAM, and the Roubaix ProDA. LBS has priced either of the two Pro's for 1000 bucks more than the Expert. I was a little surprised to hear the difference as I was expecting it to be higher, therefore making the Pro's a little more intriguing than they were at first.
> 
> ...


Expert is on my list of what I'm looking at. Don't need DA and I can afford it. Only thing I will change will be the wheelset. I'd rather have the Ultegra with a nice wheelset then the D/A{ all 3 of them} with an ok wheelset myself.


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

If you're worried about the $1,000 cost difference between the Expert and Pro, why not buy the Pro frame and build your bike they way you want it? That is what I am doing now. If I would have bought the Pro from Spec already built with Red, it would've cost me over $5k (with stock wheels, seat, bars, etc). Instead, I bought the Pro frame (cause I like the color combo), and purchased the Ultegra Grey group separately along with carbon Richey bars and stem, Selle seat, Blackburn cages, cabon Look pedals, for $3700. I'll be using my Mavic or Pro-Lite wheels through the winter to save on additional costs now, but will be upgrading to SL's or Carbone SL in the Spring. 

You might now ask why I didn't just buy the Expert in Ultegra form? Well, that was about $3,900 in stock set-up. Building it, I was able to get the color combo I wanted, upgraded seat, carbon bars, stem, cages, pedals, and the Zert-insert seat post for slightly less. Yea I have to put a little sweat equity into it, but that's half the fun (for me).

I currently have the 6600 group on my CAAD 8 with DA shifters. It is smooth and quiet. I test rode a Rival Roubaix and have several friends who have SRAM, but I can't get used to the more mechanical feel and sound of SRAM. It is a lighter group (about .6 lbs), but weight can be shaved elsewhere and achieve the same result. The Roubaix rides as smooth as warm butter. I want my components to have the same, stealthy feel and like you said, Ultegra is bullet-proof enough.

**** Luck!


----------

